# Ace hardware social circle or timber ghost Cumming?



## Dallen84 (Aug 2, 2014)

My question is who do yall like to work ur bow? I'm thinking about getting a hoyt yeah I know foxhole but I'm not really a fan of that place.  And Patrick and Ryan only deal with Mathews and bow tech


----------



## J Gilbert (Aug 2, 2014)

I haven't been to Social Circle but can say that Mickey at Timberghost is good, he's set up several bows for me through the years


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 2, 2014)

Can't say enough about Micky at timberghost. He does great work and treats his customers great! Got my elite e32 from him and absolutely love that thing.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ace!!!!


----------



## GONfishing (Aug 3, 2014)

Timberghost, mick is the man. he stayed an hour after the store closed with me and a friend of mine to get our bows set up


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 3, 2014)

ACE, Awesome!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ace....it's less then a mile from me...lol And, they do good work. Haven't heard anything bad about Timberghost, if I was close to there would gladly give them a try..


----------



## jj66 (Aug 9, 2014)

Micky at timber ghost knows his stuff. Glad to have a good shop within reasonable distance from home...


----------



## flyfisher1 (Aug 9, 2014)

He did the same for me on a Friday night well after closing time setting up a used Hoyt I bought...top notch customer service...



GONfishing said:


> Timberghost, mick is the man. he stayed an hour after the store closed with me and a friend of mine to get our bows set up


----------



## hound dog (Aug 9, 2014)

Not sure but I go to Army Navy in Stockbridge.


----------



## tbrown913 (Aug 9, 2014)

never been to timberghost, but ace is hard to beat from the service i have had.  They know what they are doing, will talk to you at your level of understanding, and get it done right.  They are busy right now though so if you go, get there early!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Aug 9, 2014)

Reeves archery in Clayton Georgia, they have bear,hoyt,bowtech,pse,elite, and matthews.


----------



## satchmo (Aug 11, 2014)

I like Micky at Timberghost. He's been working on bows for a long,long time. He does a fantastic job.


----------



## Marine (Aug 13, 2014)

Go to Timberghost! Mick will never disappoint you. That man has helped more than I can type. Great guy who happens to know his bows.


----------



## jtexaslonestar (Dec 9, 2014)

flyfisher1 said:


> He did the same for me on a Friday night well after closing time setting up a used Hoyt I bought...top notch customer service...


I was referred to Mickey @ TimberGhost by co-workers and he is top notch and from his reputation, always has been. Great customer service and all-around good guy. I really enjoyed hanging out with them while he tuned my bow. Glad to give TimberGhost my business for a long time to come.


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 10, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Not sure but I go to Army Navy in Stockbridge.



I thought you said you do all your own work on your bow? 

I have been to ace, about 2 years ago, they are easy to work with.


----------



## cmtemple (Dec 10, 2014)

The guys at ace set my new elite 32 e up and did a great job they take the time to set it up how you like it


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 10, 2014)

ACE---and try out the new indoor range there once you buy the bow


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 11, 2014)

hound dog said:


> Not sure but I go to Army Navy in Stockbridge.



Matt is awesome.


----------



## coop3r (Dec 11, 2014)

My father and I just met. I'm 36 and married with Kids and he CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dust. We missed out on a lot of father son things and we are learning deer hunting etc. I have been a big pleasure coon hunter all my life. The only deer I have ever killed was with a 74 Chevy stepside. I have done my share of target archery shooting and fiddled with only a few xbows. I by far prefer the xbow and my father likes the compound bow. I purchased a Barnett bcr recurve from WalMart that was 180.00$ and my father purchased a bow by wizard archery for the same price. We have our licenses and a couple of places to hunt and wanted to hunt together as a father son team, to bond and make our own memories. 

 He lives in Stockbridge and I live on a couple hundred acres in Oxford. We finally got together and showed each other our recent purchases and accessories etc. We have both dumped nearly 1k each into everything, clothing, calls, stands, climbers, scents arrows etc etc. We ventured to the Ace hardware in social circle to talk with the archery guys. There was only one guy there and he was sitting on a stool. We started talking and asking questions about our recent purchases and then it happened. He point blank slammed us for.our purchases and refused to even look at them. He said that the.stuff off of eBay and WalMart and amazon was total junk and not even worth investing in. Ace was a licensed dealer and only carried pro models. We felt like awful the way the guy slammed our stuff. And we will never make a purchase or step foot I there. We both had picked up quite a few items and were about to spend another 300 ish but left our items on the counter and told he fella to have a great day.

Now I know we didn't drop thousand each on the bow or xbow alone but that was just wrong. We don't have that kind of money to drop at once or to spend trying out a sport/hobby that we do not enjoy. If we found that we enjoyed it and wanted to upgrade then sure.. Why not right.

We were there to ask questions and improve our chances at making a great father son memory. Instead we left embarrassed and humiliated. 

I don't know who the guy was but he was tall, had a stocky build with dark hair... He just lost them our business for sure. We will find another place to go.


----------



## SGaither (Dec 11, 2014)

coop3r said:


> My father and I just met. I'm 36 and married with Kids and he CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dust. We missed out on a lot of father son things and we are learning deer hunting etc. I have been a big pleasure coon hunter all my life. The only deer I have ever killed was with a 74 Chevy stepside. I have done my share of target archery shooting and fiddled with only a few xbows. I by far prefer the xbow and my father likes the compound bow. I purchased a Barnett bcr recurve from WalMart that was 180.00$ and my father purchased a bow by wizard archery for the same price. We have our licenses and a couple of places to hunt and wanted to hunt together as a father son team, to bond and make our own memories.
> 
> He lives in Stockbridge and I live on a couple hundred acres in Oxford. We finally got together and showed each other our recent purchases and accessories etc. We have both dumped nearly 1k each into everything, clothing, calls, stands, climbers, scents arrows etc etc. We ventured to the Ace hardware in social circle to talk with the archery guys. There was only one guy there and he was sitting on a stool. We started talking and asking questions about our recent purchases and then it happened. He point blank slammed us for.our purchases and refused to even look at them. He said that the.stuff off of eBay and WalMart and amazon was total junk and not even worth investing in. Ace was a licensed dealer and only carried pro models. We felt like awful the way the guy slammed our stuff. And we will never make a purchase or step foot I there. We both had picked up quite a few items and were about to spend another 300 ish but left our items on the counter and told he fella to have a great day.
> 
> ...



Wow! I'm sorry to hear about your terrible experience. 
That is an unacceptable way to treat anyone. I hope you and your father are able to finally spend quality time with one another and make up for lost memories.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 11, 2014)

coop3r said:


> My father and I just met. I'm 36 and married with Kids and he CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dust. We missed out on a lot of father son things and we are learning deer hunting etc. I have been a big pleasure coon hunter all my life. The only deer I have ever killed was with a 74 Chevy stepside. I have done my share of target archery shooting and fiddled with only a few xbows. I by far prefer the xbow and my father likes the compound bow. I purchased a Barnett bcr recurve from WalMart that was 180.00$ and my father purchased a bow by wizard archery for the same price. We have our licenses and a couple of places to hunt and wanted to hunt together as a father son team, to bond and make our own memories.
> 
> He lives in Stockbridge and I live on a couple hundred acres in Oxford. We finally got together and showed each other our recent purchases and accessories etc. We have both dumped nearly 1k each into everything, clothing, calls, stands, climbers, scents arrows etc etc. We ventured to the Ace hardware in social circle to talk with the archery guys. There was only one guy there and he was sitting on a stool. We started talking and asking questions about our recent purchases and then it happened. He point blank slammed us for.our purchases and refused to even look at them. He said that the.stuff off of eBay and WalMart and amazon was total junk and not even worth investing in. Ace was a licensed dealer and only carried pro models. We felt like awful the way the guy slammed our stuff. And we will never make a purchase or step foot I there. We both had picked up quite a few items and were about to spend another 300 ish but left our items on the counter and told he fella to have a great day.
> 
> ...



PM sent to you Coop....just a quick question, did you have the equipment in the store with you, did the guy see it...you say you were asking for advice, did you ask about said equipment without telling the guy you already owned it? If he knew you had already bought it, and slammed the stuff anyway, that's not good..If he had the impression that you were thinking of buying said equipment, and that you were asking his opinion, then all he did was offer just that, his opinion. If it's who I think it was, he would absolutely never refuse to work on anybody's equipment, matter of fact, none of the guys would. I'm witholding any judgement until I talk to him.

On the other hand, congratulations on your newfound relationship with your father! Never too late to start making memories. Regardless of the visit to the store, I hope you guys have a great time getting to know each other, and kill some deer in the process.....


----------



## coop3r (Dec 12, 2014)

We both had our equipment with us. I "think" his name was Scott but I'm not positive about it. We both had our equipment with us on that day. It was about two weeks ago on a Friday or Saturday. My father is completely new to bows, I myself have had a couple of PSE nows and a Ten Point xbow. I did a lot of bow fishing a few years back as well. I'm not pro but I know makes and models and brands as well as the basics. 

It's not a big issue to me, everyone has off days and maybe he was having a bad or rough day. God knows we all do at times. Please don't judge all the bow techs or even this one persons skill with tuning bows from another persons words. When it all boils down to it, actions speak louder than words. I have been gunsmithing for just shy of 10 years and worked in retail most of my life. We all know how that can be.

I do remember there being an older fella sitting on a stool behind the gun counter, we had talked coon hunting a bit, he was a very godly speaking person and nice guy. We had talked the previous week when I came in to buy some 410. 

I was looking for and old fashioned recurve bow to hint deer with. I wanted one that I could put sights and a rest and stabilizer on. They had one in a glass shelf that had peaked my interest quite a lot. I would have had to save up a couple of weeks to buy I but as soon as I saw it I wanted it. Now it will sit there and keep gathering dust.

I know the equipment was not top of the line. We knew that when we bought the items. People fall on hard times or are on limited income. But we do share a love of the sport and having a good memory to share around a camp fire.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 12, 2014)

so… TimberGhost it is.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow...hope I didn't offend, just wondered. Don't let a bad day ruin the whole store for you guys. Maybe a later visit will be different. I was treated much the same way at a popular store in Athens several years back. I did give them a couple of chances, but it only got worse so I haven't been there in probably 15 years. Best of luck to you and your dad.


----------



## coop3r (Dec 12, 2014)

Ty all. They had a couple of items that I really liked and wanted. I may eventually wander back into there just because its the closest hunting supply store to my house. It will be a while before the bad taste gets out of my mouth, so to say.


----------



## Skoal Brother (Dec 20, 2014)

coop3r said:


> My father and I just met. I'm 36 and married with Kids and he CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored dust. We missed out on a lot of father son things and we are learning deer hunting etc. I have been a big pleasure coon hunter all my life. The only deer I have ever killed was with a 74 Chevy stepside. I have done my share of target archery shooting and fiddled with only a few xbows. I by far prefer the xbow and my father likes the compound bow. I purchased a Barnett bcr recurve from WalMart that was 180.00$ and my father purchased a bow by wizard archery for the same price. We have our licenses and a couple of places to hunt and wanted to hunt together as a father son team, to bond and make our own memories.
> 
> He lives in Stockbridge and I live on a couple hundred acres in Oxford. We finally got together and showed each other our recent purchases and accessories etc. We have both dumped nearly 1k each into everything, clothing, calls, stands, climbers, scents arrows etc etc. We ventured to the Ace hardware in social circle to talk with the archery guys. There was only one guy there and he was sitting on a stool. We started talking and asking questions about our recent purchases and then it happened. He point blank slammed us for.our purchases and refused to even look at them. He said that the.stuff off of eBay and WalMart and amazon was total junk and not even worth investing in. Ace was a licensed dealer and only carried pro models. We felt like awful the way the guy slammed our stuff. And we will never make a purchase or step foot I there. We both had picked up quite a few items and were about to spend another 300 ish but left our items on the counter and told he fella to have a great day.
> 
> ...



What an CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored whole. Thank you for posting this. I won't visit the store either.  What's so funny is the guy that treats a customer like you were treated really doesn't care if you / we ever come back because most likely they don't have anything invested in the store. And if they do, even more of s reason not to visit them again.  Lots of choices where to purchase our hunting gear.


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 20, 2014)

Well I can say I have NEVER received poor customer service at SC Ace.  If anything go they go above and beyond to make sure I'm happy.  





Skoal Brother said:


> What an CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored whole. Thank you for posting this. I won't visit the store either.  What's so funny is the guy that treats a customer like you were treated really doesn't care if you / we ever come back because most likely they don't have anything invested in the store. And if they do, even more of s reason not to visit them again.  Lots of choices where to purchase our hunting gear.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 21, 2014)

bukhuntr said:


> Well I can say I have NEVER received poor customer service at SC Ace.  If anything go they go above and beyond to make sure I'm happy.



That^^^^^


----------



## devils12 (Dec 25, 2014)

I went to the store at 12:15 on Christmas eve. They were officially closed but let me in and took care of me. Ted, the owner said that the guy at the bow counter had driven up to get a new bow and they we're going to be there until everything was right for him. Don't know what happened on your visit but I have never had a bad experience there!


----------



## cmtemple (Dec 25, 2014)

My brother and I where there Christmas Eve from 8:30-11:30 setting up my brothers new elite 32 and Steve and Kenneth could not have been more helpful,these guys know what there doing


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2015)

cmtemple said:


> My brother and I where there Christmas Eve from 8:30-11:30 setting up my brothers new elite 32 and Steve and Kenneth could not have been more helpful,these guys know what there doing



Same experience I had when I bought my Elite 32 as well. Jam up group of guys there.


----------



## parttime hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll have to put in another vote for Timber Ghost. I was VERY happy to find that place and the customer service there couldn't be better, very knowledgeable, and extremely approachable. They are a Hoyt/Elite dealer but will work on anything, great place with great people. They really go out of their way to help you. I've not been to the Ace in SC, it's a bit of a tote for me, but I've heard good things about it and if I'm over there I'll certainly be dropping in.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve is great and very knowledgeable. Kenneth will never touch my bow again. I had a new set of strings and cables put on, needless to say after he popped my bow out of the press once and derailed it 3 times he finally got it but the damage was done. After having my string reserved 3 times I got to doing some close looking my self and the DL module was damaged and eating my serving up but "their" answer was "that's just a solo cam thing". Do yourself a favor and go see David at Larry's 4way...now he's one great guy and tech!


----------



## Stealth (Jan 5, 2015)

You can not go wrong at Army Navy Store in Stockbridge. Matt and Nate are 2 of the best techs you will find. Very honest and helpful. They routinely go the extra mile. I just stopped by there a couple of days ago, I lost the windage adj. knob on my sight and needed to make sure it was still sighted in. The took the time to make sure everything was ok, You would've thought I was buying a new Mathews, not just using the range


----------

